# Brake mods



## debeerd (Jan 23, 2007)

The s13 has 4 hole hubs and the s14, s15, r33, r32, 300zx all have 5 hole hubs.
Can I put the 5 hole hubs and discs onto my s13 and use the existing calipers ?


----------



## debeerd (Jan 23, 2007)

Please, anyone ?


----------



## debeerd (Jan 23, 2007)

Remotely possible ?


----------



## debeerd (Jan 23, 2007)

Roses are red, violets are blue
Anybody here, that has a clue ?


----------



## debeerd (Jan 23, 2007)

Roses are red, violets are blue
I don't think anybody has a clue ?


----------

